# Woohoo! New Cups! :D



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

At last, no more Costa cups or ugly mugs adorning the top of my machine... All the results of my 1AM shopping on Friday night... And the Dezcal, new group brush and tiny shot glasses from Coffee Hit.

All this arrived this morning with Interlink express. They woke me up...




























The kitten just can't stay off the work tops either. But maybe she likes espresso too...


----------



## chequ3r (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice!

How easy do you find it to pour into cups that shape? I've tried using ones like that at home before but tend to fail miserably - can't tilt the cup to get at the crema as I like to


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, and yeah I find it much easier! I can pour just as well in taller glasses and cups.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

your tamper makes me giggle every time i see it - looks like something from an Ann Summers


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Haha, I don't think I've ever actually been in an Ann Summers so I don't know.







It's too shiny to not be in sight!


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

How do you fill the PVL? Does the top have to come off?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd love to see a video of that setup being used.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

It's direct boiler fill, so yeah take the cup warmer off and funnel it in.

Might make a video tonight, just bought some monsoon malabar


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice set up. Very shiny! Puts my cleaning regime to shame, at least cleaning the outsides of the machines.

What volume have you gone for with your cups? I use 6oz for my milky cups, but then I like it strong.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks.







I'm known at work as "The Magpie" simply due to the fact when I clean, everything has a visible shine!

I got the 9.5oz cappuccino/latte cups. I like it strong too, but I normally just chuck a double ristretto in everything. Might get some 6oz cups soon.

Still haven't got round to making a video, we got a new light in the kitchen so I'll actually be able to see!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Where did you get that knock box from?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Bella Barista, just the basic black Grindenstein one. It takes a beating, pucks don't knock out that easily from the PV basket.


----------



## Andyse8 (Feb 25, 2013)

Where did you get the cups?


----------



## mompt (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeh I'm in the same dilema as you Andyse8. He originally got them from coffeehit. But Coffeehit have stopped stocking Inker tulip style cups only the bowl style which is annoying.

If anyone knows where we could source some more of the tulips style cups that would be really handy.

On another note, alchemy coffee still have left over stock of ACF cups which are by far my favourite cups. Unfortunately they don't stock 10 oz cups and ACF have shut down.

I got some black espresso cups and some nice 6oz brown tulip cups.

http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/equipment.html?brand=49

*EDIT*: here's an ebay store that does sets of 4 80ml espresso, 160ml capp, and 280ml latte black tulip inker cups with saucers.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Coffeecups-UK/Enrica-Black-/_i.html?_fsub=3787578011

*EDIT*: Same store does individual cups so you can order as many as you wish again only available in black.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Coffeecups-UK/Porcelite-/_i.html?_fsub=3787573011&_sid=228551871&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice pussy


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I got my Acf cups from coffee smiths collective. Great service. Where did you hear that Acf have closed?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Hasbean cups are inker, I used couple of the demitasse ones


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I was disappointed that Coffeehit stopped the tulip cups, I was going to buy more as well! But instead I now have about 22 Duralex glasses ...


----------

